# About my budgie nebu, who is bound to be alone



## Cristina Liu (Jul 29, 2021)

Hello guys,
I'm just here to talk about my experience (not a really good experience) these past two years with my budgies. I have Nebu, a female budgie that when I bought it, was alone in her cage. Since she is still alive, I really grow to love her. After buying Nebu, I bought a companion, a budgie named Toby, a really cute and happy budgie. However, he died three or four months after because of a wing luxation made because he had some neurological problem. The next bird, lemon, died from neurological problems too.
A lot of time passed before I bought another budgie, this time a baby. As the budgie that just died after three days hospitalized, he was really happy and active, but he (Starlight) died too. And now, just five minute ago, my vet called me to tell me that my last budgie, Whitley, has died.

At this point, I don't know what to do. I promised to myself that, if Whitley died, I wouldn't buy more budgies, because I don't want to suffer again all the anxiety about the bird and about the money. However, it seems like Nebu has some kind of curse aww to be always alone. Should I be with her as an human companion? I somehow feel that, if she end up in another flock, she is the one that is going to die.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Many budgies can live a happy life as a single bird, is Nebu tame, how much time do you spend with her on a daily basis?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi, Welcome to Talk Budgies!

The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*

*I agree with Cody - many solo birds are quite happy with just their human "flock. *

*How much regular time are you spending regular time with her on a consistent basis?*
*How large is her cage?*
*Does she get out-of-cage time?*
*What diet do you feed her?*
*Has she been to an Avian Vet for a well-birdie check up?*


*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*
*SITE GUIDELINES*
*List of Stickies*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*
*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forums!!

I’m sorry for the loss of your previous budgies 

You’ve come to the best possible place to learn even more about the best budgie care practices!

FaeryBee and Cody have given you great advice and resources and I agree with her them totally. Please be sure to read through the links provided above to ensure you’re up to date on everything!

My best wishes for Nebu! Let us know how things go.

Keep us posted!

Best wishes 👋


----------

